# AKU Result 2011



## miss-areeba (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi,
I have made this thread so we can update each other about AKU's result! 
To my surprise, many students got the interview call before time! I am confused!!! Anyone out there to clear things out keeping in mind I've contacted AKU and they say that the results will be out by the end of April "hopefully" !

Thanks


----------



## Aiman Syeda (Oct 14, 2009)

End of April? They told us Mid-April before. Oh well, we'll get it eventually. I'm not all that hopeful. No, I'm not hopeful at all.


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

yeah they said end of April but i know someone who got his result as well! NO idea what is going on. 
Lets just hope for the best..


----------



## military2727 (Apr 20, 2010)

Are all the people who have received their results earlier the ones who have been shortlisted for interview?


----------



## pnk.prncss (Aug 24, 2008)

omg...now all my hopes are fading.. =(
i'm nt sure if i noe ppl whu got shortlisted n all

this is a big major uh--oh


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

last tym those who got call for interview were intimated later . . 

after those, who received rejection letter.


----------



## twinklystar (Jan 3, 2011)

oh gosh so nervous now...i contacted them too they said the same thing areeba..end of april hopefully :S


----------



## madiha789 (Jan 29, 2010)

we should have gotten a reply by now!!


----------



## sumera (Oct 31, 2010)

anas91 said:


> last tym those who got call for interview were intimated later . .
> 
> after those, who received rejection letter.


i got 22.83% in science subject then i am reject for interview


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

sumera said:


> i got 22.83% in science subject then i am reject for interview


overall test %age matters . .

if u get almost 60%, then dey call fr interview.


----------



## twinklystar (Jan 3, 2011)

anas91 said:


> overall test %age matters . .
> 
> if u get almost 60%, then dey call fr interview.


age?? :S


----------



## twinklystar (Jan 3, 2011)

the wait is killing me


----------



## miss-areeba (Dec 22, 2010)

Same here, I am frightened too...
well one of my friends received the letter and this time AKU has set separate aggregates for English and Science. The minimum passing percentage for science is 66% while for English is 55%. SO only those students crossing both these percentages will be shortlisted for interview...
Lets hope for the best


----------



## sumera (Oct 31, 2010)

anas91 said:


> overall test %age matters . .
> 
> if u get almost 60%, then dey call fr interview.


okkkk
which % u got


----------



## Usman18 (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey..
I also want to share my result with you guys and am anxious to about the rest of you too..how did you guys perform ..
I secured 76% in the science section but unfortunately the English section took me down as i gathered only 46%  
How do you guys see my result ? i am from Quetta btw..


----------



## yoman (Dec 31, 2010)

well usman u did gr8 in science !

i got 58% in english and 48% in science and maths #sad


----------



## Usman18 (Apr 23, 2011)

@ yoman 
dude u too received the rejection letter ??


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

twinklystar said:


> age?? :S


wht do u mean by 'age???'


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

Usman18 said:


> Hey..
> I also want to share my result with you guys and am anxious to about the rest of you too..how did you guys perform ..
> I secured 76% in the science section but unfortunately the English section took me down as i gathered only 46%
> How do you guys see my result ? i am from Quetta btw..


so u got rejection usman ?????#confused


----------



## Usman18 (Apr 23, 2011)

anas91 said:


> so u got rejection usman ?????#confused


yes yar :'(
was being treated bit unfairly...


----------



## twinklystar (Jan 3, 2011)

anas91 said:


> wht do u mean by 'age???'


u mentioned "overall test % age matters" ..

lol u guys r all discussing ur results i can't even do that i literally have no idea where i stand


----------



## Aiman Syeda (Oct 14, 2009)

Lol, we should be getting it this coming week.


----------



## twinklystar (Jan 3, 2011)

@usman: ur science result seems pretty good! 

btw, every1, so wht's the avg entry test score of entering students??

and while v wait for the results, since this looks like the official aku 2011 applicant batch, where's every1 from? i'm from toronto


----------



## SMN (Apr 23, 2011)

hey guys I am also from quetta. got my rejection letter from aku today. well I did my best on test, hoping to get called for interview, but I got 64% in science and around 36% in english. I am totally screwed .  And all those who didn't get their results by now, best of luck to all.


----------



## twinklystar (Jan 3, 2011)

Aiman Syeda said:


> Lol, we should be getting it this coming week.


hopefully :happy:


----------



## twinklystar (Jan 3, 2011)

hey SMN, sorry to hear that  good luck with ur future endeavours though!! =)


----------



## ujalashujat (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey! I got da rejection letter too! 54.17 in eng =( while 66.36 in science! How do u guys see my result?


----------



## Usman18 (Apr 23, 2011)

ujalashujat said:


> Hey! I got da rejection letter too! 54.17 in eng =( while 66.36 in science! How do u guys see my result?


Nice but unfortunate ...


----------



## miss-areeba (Dec 22, 2010)

can anyone tell what is the highest percentage scored in AKU's entry test this year?


----------



## madiha789 (Jan 29, 2010)

i got shortlisted Alhamdullilah! but im soo worried about my interview date. sorry btw for those who were so close but couldnt make it. anyway my a level exams are going to be going on throughout may! i cant have the interview then!


----------



## Usman18 (Apr 23, 2011)

madiha789 said:


> i got shortlisted Alhamdullilah! but im soo worried about my interview date. sorry btw for those who were so close but couldnt make it. anyway my a level exams are going to be going on throughout may! i cant have the interview then!


tell us your score please!


----------



## samm (Feb 16, 2011)

usman you performed really well... I got 50% in english and 31% in science :s i was expecting such kind of result...


----------



## twinklystar (Jan 3, 2011)

got a letter today from aku saying i'm shortlisted.. *phew* .. shukr Alhamdulillah...

but they're still co-ordinating my interview... any1 else get any positive response, and if yes, what's ur interview date?

As well, they need attested copies of extracurricular activities.. many of them were done like ages ago.. how do i go about getting every copy re-attested? such as volunteering in cancer relay... :S? or a tutoring experience... ? :S

anywayz good luck to those of u who're still awaiting a notification.. =)


----------



## twinklystar (Jan 3, 2011)

also, for those who got aku's interview application, they list work experience (voluntary and paid) and extra curricular in separate sections..i'm confused b/w wht the distinction wud be b/w the two..i mean i count many of my voluntary activities as extracurricular..and vice verca.. :S


----------



## Out of mind (Sep 4, 2010)

i got my letter today and thanks GOD i have been shortlisted


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

Out of mind said:


> i got my letter today and thanks GOD i have been shortlisted


wud u like to share ur scores ?#confused?


----------



## Usman18 (Apr 23, 2011)

yes, at least you should tell us your marks !


----------



## twinklystar (Jan 3, 2011)

congratz out of mind!! when's ur interview? ny1 know how many candidates r offered interviews annually??


----------



## yoman (Dec 31, 2010)

@usman
yea i also got rejected


----------



## miss-areeba (Dec 22, 2010)

well I also got short-listed for the interview. Can the members who got an interview call share their percentages ?


----------



## twinklystar (Jan 3, 2011)

miss-areeba said:


> well I also got short-listed for the interview. Can the members who got an interview call share their percentages ?


unfortunately, i can't do that  as i applied on basis of my mcat & never wrote the entrance test.... but i m kinda confused as to how back they want us to go when listing our extra-curriculars..??? :S


----------



## miss-areeba (Dec 22, 2010)

twinklystar said:


> unfortunately, i can't do that  as i applied on basis of my mcat & never wrote the entrance test.... but i m kinda confused as to how back they want us to go when listing our extra-curriculars..??? :S


How come you got short-listed when you never appeared in the entry test? And which MCAT are you talking about?


----------



## twinklystar (Jan 3, 2011)

miss-areeba said:


> How come you got short-listed when you never appeared in the entry test? And which MCAT are you talking about?


they have an option, where u cud write submit MCAT instead of entry test.. i'm talking abt the north american MCAT #yes <--hehe i LOVE this emoticon! lol!


----------



## miss-areeba (Dec 22, 2010)

twinklystar said:


> they have an option, where u cud write submit MCAT instead of entry test.. i'm talking abt the north american MCAT #yes <--hehe i LOVE this emoticon! lol!


#yes#yes#yes#yes#yes Okey  hehe
Btw how much did you score on your MCAT?


----------



## Muaaz (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Usman,

Sorry to hear about you. But man you did really well in Sciences,would you like to disclose from where did you prepare your Sciences subjects, I mean from F.sc books or O levels.Moreover do the Federal Board F.Sc book sufficient or we need Sindh Board F.Sc Books. Your help will be really appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Usman18 (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey Muaaz,
thanks for the appreciation dude ! 
Yes, of course I would tell you how I actually prepared..
I did not touch any of the A level books for any subject..almost all the topics were covered by me using the MCAT (Dogarsons) except that for a couple of topics or so, I used the fsc books for Punjab textboard..
One thing more..I started preparing when only a week was left for the test so that I could keep all important things in my mind 
-GOOD LUCK #wink


----------



## Sadiqian (Sep 19, 2010)

Hey i have been shortlisted too... M sooo happy


----------



## miss-areeba (Dec 22, 2010)

Sadiqian said:


> Hey i have been shortlisted too... M sooo happy


 Can you please share your overall percentage?


----------



## Muaaz (Jan 26, 2010)

Usman18 said:


> Hey Muaaz,
> thanks for the appreciation dude !
> Yes, of course I would tell you how I actually prepared..
> I did not touch any of the A level books for any subject..almost all the topics were covered by me using the MCAT (Dogarsons) except that for a couple of topics or so, I used the fsc books for Punjab textboard..
> ...


Thanks very much brother for the info.

Wish you all the best.


----------



## Out of mind (Sep 4, 2010)

i got 66% in english #happy and about science i dont wan to tell #baffled i just passed #rofl


----------



## twinklystar (Jan 3, 2011)

@areeba: 30 ; btw when r ur interviews?? they didnt tell me when my interview was, just that i was shortlisted for one.. :S did u guys get ur interview dates?


----------



## miss-areeba (Dec 22, 2010)

twinklystar said:


> @areeba: 30 ; btw when r ur interviews?? they didnt tell me when my interview was, just that i was shortlisted for one.. :S did u guys get ur interview dates?


Yeah I too received a letter saying that I was short-listed for the interview!
Well I emailed them and asked about the expected time when interviews would be conducted and got to know that probably by the end of May or start of April.
Don't worry... #happy


----------



## miss-areeba (Dec 22, 2010)

twinklystar said:


> @areeba: 30 ; btw when r ur interviews?? they didnt tell me when my interview was, just that i was shortlisted for one.. :S did u guys get ur interview dates?


Yeah I too received a letter saying that I was short-listed for the interview!
Well I emailed them and asked about the expected time when interviews would be conducted and got to know that probably by the end of May or start of June.
Don't worry... #happy


----------



## twinklystar (Jan 3, 2011)

great! =)


----------



## Sadiqian (Sep 19, 2010)

I have got 67 percent in eng and 72 in science. I dont know if they are good enough or not


----------



## Out of mind (Sep 4, 2010)

my interview is on 29 may


----------



## twinklystar (Jan 3, 2011)

Out of mind said:


> my interview is on 29 may


 
ok i'm really panicking.. wth, i still havent received my interview date! :S


----------



## kajinomi (Apr 27, 2011)

twinklystar said:


> ok i'm really panicking.. wth, i still havent received my interview date! :S


my interview is also on 29 n im freaki'n out
#eek


----------



## shambleen (Jan 2, 2010)

guys how are you preparing for the interview? and those who have their interview on the 29th, are you from Islamabad? i was thinking if we could coordinate with each other and share the questions which were asked


----------

